# Opinions on Microshift?



## Kinetic-UK

Looking at Microshift 'White' Deraillers and levers for my Giant Defy along with other parts. 

(The below picture is a weight chart I did. My original Defy but am just pointing out the sepcs. Weight is 10.7KG, minus the weight on the left from the weight on the right and then minus the difference from 10,700grams and that's the result)










Does anyone own or have experience or own Microshift( specifically White or Arsis) on their bike and how do you rate the brifters (brakes/shifters) to SRAM double tap and Shimano STi?

After looking at this video on Youtube, I am keen on them but want your opinions.

Any feed back is much appreciated.


----------



## DaveT

Weight notwithstanding, Microshift is decent stuff for the money. I like mine.


----------



## PlatyPius

If you're used to the better stuff, the very, very, very long throw on the Microshift levers can really suck.


----------



## frankdatank1337

PlatyPius said:


> If you're used to the better stuff, the very, very, very long throw on the Microshift levers can really suck.


No kidding. It looks like you have to put your wrist into it. Im not sure if its the same model but if you watch the video I linked to, it shows how the shifter works for a double chainring. Talk about a LONG THROW for the full shift. 

Micro.shift Road Double Front Shifting - YouTube

Although, after seeing what you get. I can understand why people would gravitate towards Microshift. It looks great, seems to shift solid, and is cheap.


----------



## Kontact

The stuff works fine, is a little loud, but I think the ergonomics of the shifters are excellent. The release button is just about perfect.

$130 10 speed commandi? What's to complain about?


----------



## Kinetic-UK

Thanks for your opinions so far, I own 2300 brifters at the moment. I like them, but just not too keen on the STi shifting system.


----------



## Vitus06

I have used Microshift Arsis for two years on a cyclocross bike without any problems. Not as accurate as Shimano DuraAce that I use on the race bike, but in relation to the low cost they're a bargain.


----------



## Kinetic-UK

Vitus06 said:


> I have used Microshift Arsis for two years on a cyclocross bike without any problems. Not as accurate as Shimano DuraAce that I use on the race bike, but in relation to the low cost they're a bargain.


How do you find the long throw shifting? Especially in cold weather as they look like they'd be awkward with cold hands to shift.

Also, forgot to mention SRAM! I am VERY keen on Doubletap (Rival) but heard it's very loud and 'clunky' but advantages are easy reach and responsive shifting. 

Anyone know the warranty on each manufacturers components? I *was told* that Campy let you send of your broken parts for repair if they break, but not sure about the other manufacturers and where they stand on this, especially Microshift.


----------



## WTFcyclist

Other than Nashbar.com, where can I get Microshift brifter and stuff in the USA? Nashbar has a limited selection of Microshift stuff which they slapped their logo on.


----------



## Kinetic-UK

WTF Cyclist, try eBay.


From another forum, I said about the brake levers and deraillers weighing less than Ultegra brake levers and deraillers adn the other user mentioned:



> Kinetic, yes Microshift parts don't weight much. And the reasons for that are? They're not using some form of ultra light metal or carbon, so they're either cutting bits out or using lower quality metal. I can't see them using higher quality at that price at all. You could shove some halfords own brand plastic derailleur on there and sure it'll be light, but awful quality and I can only say the same about this stuff.


Is he right?


----------



## droptop

I don't like the mushy feel of brake levers that come on the felt f95. I haven't ridden them extensively, but they do seem to last fairly well, and the price point is right. the forte rear (micro shift) isn't as long lived.


----------



## PlatyPius

Kinetic-UK said:


> From another forum, I said about the brake levers and deraillers weighing less than Ultegra brake levers and deraillers adn the other user mentioned:
> 
> "garble bargle"
> 
> Is he right?


Bike shops don't call it MicroShit for nothing....


----------



## vettracer

frankdatank1337 said:


> No kidding. It looks like you have to put your wrist into it. Im not sure if its the same model but if you watch the video I linked to, it shows how the shifter works for a double chainring. Talk about a LONG THROW for the full shift.
> 
> Micro.shift Road Double Front Shifting - YouTube
> 
> Although, after seeing what you get. I can understand why people would gravitate towards Microshift. It looks great, seems to shift solid, and is cheap.


I have the Performance version which I think is the same as Arsis. The front shifter throw on mine is long if you try to shift through the trim position to shift up. If you have shifted to the trim position, the next shift to the big ring is not long. 

Since I normally shift to the trim position on the small ring before shifting up the big ring, the lever throw is not an issue. If I have not shifted to the trim position on the small ring, I just use two short pushes on the shift lever to go up the big ring. 

I have two other road bikes with Rival which shift a little quicker but I can't say they are much better. Actually I have more missed shifts with Rival when I am lazy and don't shift through the double click and get an upshift rather than a downshift. This doesn't happen with Microshift since there are separate levers.

Also, the microshift works fine in the pouring rain wearing gloves. 

I have about 1000 miles on mine with no issues. I am using 5700 derailleurs front and rear with these shifters.


----------



## Kinetic-UK

Review on this site I found looks promising. 

PlatyPius - I thought he may be wrong as Planet X sell cheap CNC'd brakesets etc. so surely MS are just doing the same?


----------



## Kontact

There is nothing about the design of the MS levers that should make the brakes feel mushy. That's a cable or caliper issue.


----------



## jimlmackjr

what are u spending on the whole set up 
i was going that route but i found a full set of SRAM rival on EGAY for like 600$ the complete groups with cranks 
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## PlatyPius

jimlmackjr said:


> what are u spending on the whole set up
> i was going that route but i found a full set of SRAM rival on EGAY for like 600$ the complete groups with cranks
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices



"What are you spending on the whole set up?
I was going that route, but then I found SRAM Rival on eBay for around $600 for the complete group."

fify


----------



## Kinetic-UK

PlatyPius said:


> "What are you spending on the whole set up?
> I was going that route, but then I found SRAM Rival on eBay for around $600 for the complete group."
> 
> fify



Haha, I understood him :thumbsup:

£140/$219 for the below:


----------



## Kontact

Kinetic-UK said:


> Haha, I understood him :thumbsup:
> 
> £140/$219 for the below:


Pretty good price for all that stuff. Where did you find it?


----------



## Kinetic-UK

Kontact said:


> Pretty good price for all that stuff. Where did you find it?



A friend who works at a bike shop. 

The picture is off of Microshifts facebook page though.

He pays £240 then get's 20% knocked off, then for a favour he owes, I pay £140 for the groupset!


----------



## davcruz

Another satisfied Microshift user here. I recently installed the Performance Bike branded 10 speed levers on my road bike. They are carbon levers and very light. I had Dura Ace 7700 9 speed on it previously. I just could not pass up a brand new set of shifters with cables, housings, etc for $125.00.

My initial impression was that they are loud, they seem about 50% louder than my 7700 shifters, but my 7700 shifters did set a VERY high watermark. I dabbed just a tiny bit of grease on the mechanism and they are much more quiet.

The low to high chain ring shift is longer than I am used to but not by much and like was stated above, I have typically trimmed the FD long before moving to the big ring and then it is a normal push.

The rear shifts fast and very positively both up and down. No complaints there. I also find the FD trim to be very responsive and accurate, unlike every 105 shifter I have ever used.

I find the hood shape and size more comfortable than the 7700 that they replaced. I also thought I might not like the fixed the brake lever and twin shifter paddles since I have ridden Shimano for so long, but I really do like the design quite a lot.

All of this said, I only have about 200 miles on my set, by the end of spring I should have enough mileage that durability will be tested.

Many people probably won't give the components any street cred and call it Microshit etc, but I think it was very easy to setup and so far so good. Hey if it does take a dump at least I am only out about 1/3rd of the cost of any other comparable set of shifters.


----------



## Kinetic-UK

davcruz said:


> Another satisfied Microshift user here. I recently installed the Performance Bike branded 10 speed levers on my road bike. They are carbon levers and very light. I had Dura Ace 7700 9 speed on it previously. I just could not pass up a brand new set of shifters with cables, housings, etc for $125.00.
> 
> My initial impression was that they are loud, they seem about 50% louder than my 7700 shifters, but my 7700 shifters did set a VERY high watermark. I dabbed just a tiny bit of grease on the mechanism and they are much more quiet.
> 
> The low to high chain ring shift is longer than I am used to but not by much and like was stated above, I have typically trimmed the FD long before moving to the big ring and then it is a normal push.
> 
> The rear shifts fast and very positively both up and down. No complaints there. I also find the FD trim to be very responsive and accurate, unlike every 105 shifter I have ever used.
> 
> I find the hood shape and size more comfortable than the 7700 that they replaced. I also thought I might not like the fixed the brake lever and twin shifter paddles since I have ridden Shimano for so long, but I really do like the design quite a lot.
> 
> All of this said, I only have about 200 miles on my set, by the end of spring I should have enough mileage that durability will be tested.
> 
> Many people probably won't give the components any street cred and call it Microshit etc, but I think it was very easy to setup and so far so good. Hey if it does take a dump at least I am only out about 1/3rd of the cost of any other comparable set of shifters.


Thanks for the review. My facebook friend Jasen who works at Performance bike has just been sent a message by me asking for his take on the groupset too (Never knew his shop sold them)

I myself have done some digging and can't find many negative points on them.

_______________

*GOOD POINTS*

"Aside from it’s BLING factor as the only white groupset out there, it is also incredibly light and after having put it through its paces, I can safely say it is better than anything else I have ever used including Dura-Ace, yet it retails at a third of the price!

I have yet to run it with my race wheels but on my very worn and tired training wheels it shifted like a dream. In fact I completely forgot about it after the first few kilometres and to me that’s the sign of great componentry.

Let’s face it you don’t want to be worrying about something so fundamental as a gear shift, it must just do what it is supposed to and let you focus on the road and going fast."

_______________

"I've owned Sram Apex and Force (current), Shimano 105 5500, and Microshift 9 speed shifters. I have to say, that the Microshift shifters were much nicer than expected. I bought them for next to nothing off craigslist intending to resell them for what they were actually worth, but in the mean time I installed them on the bike that had the 5500 parts. I ended up liking them more than the Shimano setup! The brake lever is rigid which I really like, and having the two paddles there right next to each other is really nice (which is mainly why I went to Sram). The shifter shape is fairly good and they felt just fine on long rides.

Quality wise, they were right in line with the 105 stuff, maybe even a little better. The shifters were much lighter than the Shimano (although not as light as the Sram shifters). I suggest you try them out, the parts are cheap enough that it's not a big investment, and you might end up liking them as much as I do!"

_______________


"Mechanic at my LBS (felt dealer) said the same thing. felt goes to microshift and explains exactly what they want and microshift makes it. he had the same comment about the 105s being better, but said there's nothing wrong with microshift.

felt also puts the microshift shifters on some lower-end bikes with sora components. not the same shifters as the 105 bikes (9 spd vs. 10 spd obviously), but it seems like it'd be nice to have shifting in the drops as opposed to normal sora shifters with the thumb button."

_______________

"Getting everything working on the stand is one thing, it's how it performs on the open road that counts. I have only put on about 150 miles on the MicroSHIFT set-up, but every shift has been flawless and I have not had to make an adjustment yet. The hood are comfortable, with a Shimano-like feel. Reaching the brake levers is easy despite having smaller hands and once I became used to the shifting method, it is not only easy, but it becomes second-nature. The shifters are easily reached from the hoods or the drops, but I do spend most of my time on the hoods. Each push of the lever results in a smooth down-shift and a quick, but firm, push of the smaller lever up-shifts quickly, with a sharp click, but nowhere near as loud as some reviewers stated. MicroSHIFT lacks the refined feel of the Ultegra levers, but I was never once disappointed by a missed shift."

_______________

"Shimano sued and LOST a while back. I have microshift brifters running ultegra cranks, fd and rd. Works great, shifts are quick and precise, throws on the big lever can be a bit long but not terrible. Unlike sora, you csn shift from the drops. Biggest drawback is you can't hide the shift cables like the latest and greatest 105 and ultegra. But for $120 a pair, they are a great option. You could save a lot of money buying a felt with them up front then upgrade later to some used Shimano brifters."

______________

"Like most threads in the Road forum, you will find wildly differing opinions. The throw on 105 was too much for me, and Microshift was the cure for that. I currently run 8 and 9 speed MS. Microshift is my preferred shifter."

_____________


I'd put most of the Microshift shifters against 105 quality.. but I've only tried 5600. Perhaps 105 made a huge leap with 5700 (by all accounts it did) and so now maybe it's closer to 10 speed Tiagra. I will say that in feel and ergonomics it's loads better than Sora. Try it out with an open mind and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised!
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*BAD POINTS*

"I also bought a Felt F95 this year that has Microshift 9 speed shifters mated to Tiagra derailleurs. Everything functions just as well as a complete Tiagra package would, but I would likely have paid several hundred dollars more for a full Shimano groupset. I will admit that shifting from the drops can be a bit daunting, and the throw from the small ring to the big ring up front is pretty long (making it difficult if you have smaller hands).

All in all, Microshift isn't perfect, but it works quite well and at the price it's a fantastic alternative to larger competitors if you're on a tight budget."

_______________

"Bike shops don't call it MicroShit for nothing.... "

_______________

"I don't like the mushy feel of brake levers that come on the felt f95. I haven't ridden them extensively, but they do seem to last fairly well, and the price point is right. the forte rear (micro shift) isn't as long lived. "

_______________

I find they're the clunkiest of all road shifters, but they work fine and are reliable in what they do. Just not as smooth. Shimano is the smoothest, but that doesn't make Shimano what I prefer. I don't prefer Shimano's road shifting.

______________

The local bike shop recieved some bikes with Microshift on them from the factory. The shop had so many problems with them, they refused to take more, and exchanged some of them for shimano.

______________


When I was shopping for a new bike, I test rode a Felt Z6 with the Microshift shifters and hated them. They felt cheap and they were noisy as hell. They did seem to work fine but I couldn't get past the noise and cheap plastic feel. It appears Felt is no longer using these on the Z6 for 2012.

___________________________________________________________________________


----------



## mpre53

PlatyPius said:


> Bike shops don't call it MicroShit for nothing....


Back in the 60s and 70s, when Japan's reputation was like China's today, many people called it Shitmano.


----------



## Kinetic-UK

What would you guys say is better to go for? 105 or Microshift?


----------



## PlatyPius

mpre53 said:


> Back in the 60s and 70s, when Japan's reputation was like China's today, many people called it Shitmano.


I still do.

When I worked for a Fuji dealer, the cheapie road bikes were coming with MicroShit. The rep said that Fuji's President tried one of the bikes and demanded that all Fujis of that model have Shimano 2300 instead. It was retroactive. So we changed out all of the MicroShit for 2300 and were instructed to throw the Microshift away.


----------



## davcruz

That guy made a big mistake, take off Microshift and install 2300...c'mon, 2300 is the epitome of cheap feeling components.

I will say again, the stuff gets little street cred but it works and works damn well.


----------



## NJBiker72

Kinetic-UK said:


> How do you find the long throw shifting? Especially in cold weather as they look like they'd be awkward with cold hands to shift.
> 
> Also, forgot to mention SRAM! I am VERY keen on Doubletap (Rival) but heard it's very loud and 'clunky' but advantages are easy reach and responsive shifting.
> 
> Anyone know the warranty on each manufacturers components? I *was told* that Campy let you send of your broken parts for repair if they break, but not sure about the other manufacturers and where they stand on this, especially Microshift.


I have SRAM Red and I think it's great. I've tried Rival and Apex too and like both of them as well, in fact they may be a little easier to get used to with Double Tap than Red, which shifts almost too smooth (easy to do a double when you want a single until you get used to it)


----------



## Kontact

I just bought a set of MS 10s, like the ones I built my brother's bike with 2 years ago.


----------



## WTFcyclist

OK if you live in USA. You can get Microshift from Walmart (free shipping to Walmart store).......  

Walmart.com: microSHIFT Centos Group Set: Bikes & Riding Toys
microSHIFT Centos Group Set (front/rear derailleur + brifters) $200
I wonder if this is comparable to Tiagra or even Shimano 105????? 

Walmart.com: microSHIFT Arsis Group Set: Bikes & Riding Toys
microSHIFT Arsis Group Set (front/rear derailleur+ brifters) $400


----------



## skyline377

WTFcyclist said:


> OK if you live in USA. You can get Microshift from Walmart (free shipping to Walmart store).......
> 
> Walmart.com: microSHIFT Centos Group Set: Bikes & Riding Toys
> microSHIFT Centos Group Set (front/rear derailleur + brifters) $200
> I wonder if this is comparable to Tiagra or even Shimano 105?????
> 
> Walmart.com: microSHIFT Arsis Group Set: Bikes & Riding Toys
> microSHIFT Arsis Group Set (front/rear derailleur+ brifters) $400



$400 is kinda high for the Arsis, I got the forte ones at performance for 215.


----------



## davcruz

skyline377 said:


> $400 is kinda high for the Arsis, I got the forte ones at performance for 215.


Just the shifters or all 4 pieces?


----------



## Kontact

WTFcyclist said:


> OK if you live in USA. You can get Microshift from Walmart (free shipping to Walmart store).......
> 
> Walmart.com: microSHIFT Centos Group Set: Bikes & Riding Toys
> microSHIFT Centos Group Set (front/rear derailleur + brifters) $200
> I wonder if this is comparable to Tiagra or even Shimano 105?????
> 
> Walmart.com: microSHIFT Arsis Group Set: Bikes & Riding Toys
> microSHIFT Arsis Group Set (front/rear derailleur+ brifters) $400


Arsis group for $306:
New 2011 microSHIFT double 10 speed ARSIS Groupset | eBay

The Centos offering is about the same as buying the Nashbar one on sale. But the Arsis is a rip off from Walmart.


----------



## jpfirefly

Microshift is a total anomaly. Available at Walmart for super cheap, but used on decent Felt bikes as stock equipment AND used by pro teams like Exergy.


----------



## Kontact

jpfirefly said:


> Microshift is a total anomaly. Available at Walmart for super cheap, but used on decent Felt bikes as stock equipment AND used by pro teams like Exergy.


It's not really "available" at Walmart. Like Amazon, Walmart will drop ship orders from contracted suppliers. Internet magic. You can't go to the racing bike aisle and browse Microshift parts.

Microshift is little different than SRAM, Miche, Origin8, IRD, Tektro, FSA or KMC - a small manufacturer that is getting larger by challenging bigger companies for their market share.


----------



## NWS Alpine

I just got a Felt ZW95 for my girlfriend as her first road bike. She needed the petite 650c model and the Felt was far better than anything else anywhere near the price range. The Cannondale and Specialized 650c models were all Sora brifters. She even commented on how she liked the microshift levers. This is her first bike and if she gets serious then she will get my 105 5700 group and I will upgrade.


----------



## Kinetic-UK

Myself and anti-microshift people got a thread locked on Pinkbike recently. I basically asked on there the same as here and 80% of the people were against it. 

After reading the good and bad on Microshift though, I've decided to go for Microshift, due to finding more good than bad points about them. 

I have a friend sending me the Forte shifters from San Fran so will let you guys know what I think of it soon.


----------



## stevebul

I had a bike with the older 8 speed Microshifters on it, the up shift with the little lever was pretty smooth and quick. The down shift with the big lever was way long and slower, and you had to get it just right or it might miss a gear or just be slightly off and you would have to go up or down again. The ergonomics and feel of the levers was very good. With practice you get the feel of the big lever down pretty good but it's still a long throw. They have since come out the the 9 and 10 speed shifters and groups, they look good, i would like to try them. Can't beat the price.


----------



## ryocalavera

I recently put microshift on a spare frame, it was the Shifters, and fr/rr derailleurs sold by Nashbar, 10 speed variants.

In the past he bikes ive had have been shimano Sora, but lastly Sram Rival. I have worked at multiple bike shops and ridden about everything else including some campy.

The long throws took about an hour to get use to, but once that was done, the performance was pretty good. Nice shifting. 

I would say that function wise its surely up there with 105, but aesthetically not the looker, which is the biggest compromise which can be ignored given the price.


----------



## Hiro11

Has anyone used an entire "Arsis" 10s drivetrain? It's a bit unclear reading this thread. Does it work well with Shimano cassettes and cranks?

I'm probably going to need new brifters and mechs this year and don't want to spend a lot of money. The top-of-the-line Arsis setup is $309 on Ebay w/cables which (if the stuff works well) is very compelling to me. Used 6700 would be my alternative (I'd prefer new...). Has anyone used seller "best_derailleur" on Ebay? They seem to have cornered the Microshift market on Ebay.

They do need to change the name, though. It's worse than Scattante.


----------



## plh1964

NWS Alpine said:


> I just got a Felt ZW95 for my girlfriend as her first road bike. She needed the petite 650c model and the Felt was far better than anything else anywhere near the price range. The Cannondale and Specialized 650c models were all Sora brifters. She even commented on how she liked the microshift levers. This is her first bike and if she gets serious then she will get my 105 5700 group and I will upgrade.


If she has the Arsis items on her Felt, the 105/5700 swap would be a serious downgrade for her.


----------



## plh1964

Hiro11 said:


> Has anyone used an entire "Arsis" 10s drivetrain? It's a bit unclear reading this thread. Does it work well with Shimano cassettes and cranks?


Yes, works and works well. Also works well with FSA crankset.


----------



## cxl98904

I am using Microshift Arsis w/ SRAM Red crankset and Ultegra 10s cassette. I had it for about a year and a half and it shifts well and as previous posters have said it is loud when it shifts. I haven't notice the long throw for the front. The only complaint that i have is the shifters are noisy when riding on rough roads, the brake lever vibrates against the housing and makes a clicking noise. I used a Dremel to take some of the edge off and its quieter now. With that being said for the price it can't be beat.


----------



## RonnieSitggs

I have the Felt 95 with the Microshift/Tiagra setup, and I don't like it all that much after riding bikes with Shimano and SRAM shifters. They are simple and cheap, but that is about as far as they go. They are great on your first bike (like me) or if you are on a budget, but if you have the money to get something more, do that. Microshift isn't terrible, but it's not terribly great either.


----------



## Harryquinn

I have a Felt F95 with MicroShift levers running an Ultegra 6700 rd and 105 5700 fd. I have had no problems at all with the two-paddle set up, no missed shifts at all. I also like having a brake lever that is not also a gear shift lever. 

It's not as smooth as the full Ultegra 6700 I have on my Scott road bike but I would say the MicroShift quality is at least equal to 105.


----------



## Hiro11

Just noticed this:
Walmart.com: microSHIFT Arsis Group Set: Bikes & Riding Toys

Yes, Walmart is now selling Arsis groupsets. $399 is a bit pricier than Ebay, but lower shipping and having Walmart to deal with any potential problems make it probably worth it.

Sidenote, I love that this is in the "Toys: Accessories" category.


----------



## pburnett

I have then 10 speed Forte Arsis equivelent on my road bike with over 1000 miles on it so far. I really like the shifters. I have them mated to an Arsis rear derailer and an Ultegra front derailer. The throw is a little longer, but not overly far and they are a little louder when shifting, but I have had 0 problems and built the entire transmission of the bike (brifters, derailers) for under 200 bucks said and done....


----------



## NWS Alpine

plh1964 said:


> If she has the Arsis items on her Felt, the 105/5700 swap would be a serious downgrade for her.


It isn't. Just some basic microshift 10s brifters, tiagra RD, and microshift FD. It works great for her first bike. The only problem that she has is shifting the FD to the big ring. The throw on the lever is really long. She has small hands so it isn't as easy for her.


----------



## Kinetic-UK

Finally got my Forte shifters from the U.S only took 5 days to get here too :thumbsup:


































I'll tell you guys what I think of them when I run them on my bike.


----------



## mrcreosote

Hiro11 said:


> Just noticed this:
> Walmart.com: microSHIFT Arsis Group Set: Bikes & Riding Toys
> 
> Yes, Walmart is now selling Arsis groupsets. $399 is a bit pricier than Ebay, but lower shipping and having Walmart to deal with any potential problems make it probably worth it.
> 
> Sidenote, I love that this is in the "Toys: Accessories" category.


FWIW for ~$450US+shipping you can get a complete Campagnolo Veloce groupset from BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE - Fahrradteile & Fahrradzubehör für Mountainbike (MTB), Rennrad, Trekking-Fahrräder und Roadbike

Includes, Crankset, BB, F+R derailleurs, F+R brakes, Ergolevers, cables, cassette, chain


----------



## pburnett

mrcreosote said:


> FWIW for ~$450US+shipping you can get a complete Campagnolo Veloce groupset from bike-components.de]BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE[/url] - Fahrradteile & Fahrradzubehör für Mountainbike (MTB), Rennrad, Trekking-Fahrräder und Roadbike
> 
> Includes, Crankset, BB, F+R derailleurs, F+R brakes, Ergolevers, cables, cassette, chain


399 Euro is about 530 USD though... not 450. I sure wouldn't pay for Microshift stuff through Walmart, as it can be had much much cheaper. Still not a bad deal for the Campy considering what it comes with! (and its like 560 bucks total with shipping)


----------



## victorscp

where did you find the carbon ones?


----------



## Kinetic-UK

victorscp said:


> where did you find the carbon ones?



Got the last ones in stock luckily.


----------



## mrcreosote

pburnett said:


> 399 Euro is about 530 USD though... not 450. I sure wouldn't pay for Microshift stuff through Walmart, as it can be had much much cheaper. Still not a bad deal for the Campy considering what it comes with! (and its like 560 bucks total with shipping)


Its not 399euro - that is the price inc 19% German VAT, which you don't pay if it ships outside europe. It is only 335Eu ex sales tax.

you need to create an account with a shipping address outside EU to see the price you will actually pay (or just divide the price you see by 1.19)


----------



## dirttorpedo

I just did my first shakedown ride after replacing my Ultegra 6500 brifters and crank with microshift 9 speed and a Raceface Cadence crank. On the whole I'm pretty happy with the microshift. I paired it with the old Ultegra 6500 front and rear derailleurs. Shifted quickly and accurately in the back every time. I didn't find the shifting any longer than the old Ultegra. Maybe newer versions have shorter shifts. I like the fact that the brake levers are ridgid and I don't have to worry about accidentally shifting while braking :blush2: The brakes have worked just as well as the old Shimano levers. The microshift is definitely more plasticy than the Shimano - they may be more disposeable, but since the Shimano are disposeable too maybe its not too big a deal. We'll have to see how reliable they are over time. I am having trouble finding the upshift button - since there was a learning curve with the Shimano brifter's I figure I'll get used to these after a few more rides. I did have trouble with the left shifter this morning, but I suspect that was because of the "trim" position. I expected it to be one click and had a few frustrating moments. Now that I know there is a trim position I think I can sort that out in my technique. 

Re: cost. I paid $120 US for them and they came packaged with a front and rear microshift derailleur and shifter cables. I'm passing the derailleurs on to a friend who is building up a frame. I've looked at them and they look fine - certainly not as nice a finish as the Shimano parts, but not sure that really matters. 

This is my first post here - props to the site owner. This is a great forum - I've found lots of good information here since my recent return to road biking. :thumbsup:


----------



## mpre53

Yup, on the left shifter, one click trims, second click moves the chain. If you do a really long throw and hold it for just a bit, it'll move the chain. You may need to trim it by clicking the downshift lever. You'll know you need to trim it if you start hearing chain rub in your higher gears.

I like mine. On 8 or 9 speed drive trains, much easier to use than 2300 or Sora.


----------



## MaxCycles

I wanted to chime in because I've been riding my forte'-microshift 9 speed brifters for at least 6 months of constant use. Some of this riding was in nasty conditions (heavy rain). I'm happy to report that I have had no issues with them shifting. 

The only issues I have had are fairly minor. I stripped the mounting hardware out pretty much straight away when I switched handlebars, so I swapped the hardware from my worn out Shimano 105 STI's onto the Microshifts. Problem solved. 

The second and more irritating issue has been with the rear lever during braking - Sometimes when I pull the lever to brake, the "slot" that holds the end of the brake cable pops out of place which causes the lever to squeak during braking until I pop it back into place. It's not a constant problem, but it does happen now and again. Maybe a defect with my pair only..

I got mine for 100 bucks, and I really can't complain. The amount of money I saved over a replacement pair of Shimano STI's speaks for itself, and the Microshifts shift very well.


----------



## mpre53

I should also add that I've had over 5000 trouble free miles on mine since getting the bike in April. I've trashed the rear wheel since then, and just this week, discovered a crack in the frame that killed the bike :mad2:, but the shifters have been perfect. Very impressed with them so far. :thumbsup:

So now we wait out warranty evaluation and hopefully get a new frame.


----------



## loona

VeloBuild.com - Chinese Carbon Fiber Bicycle Frames for Road, Mountain, Cycle Cross and Time Trial for DIY Do it Yourself Bike Builders and Group Buy - MicroSHIFT Red mini Group

VeloBuild.com - Chinese Carbon Fiber Bicycle Frames for Road, Mountain, Cycle Cross and Time Trial for DIY Do it Yourself Bike Builders and Group Buy - MicroSHIFT Arsis mini Group


----------



## dirttorpedo

mpre53 said:


> I should also add that I've had over 5000 trouble free miles on mine since getting the bike in April. I've trashed the rear wheel since then, and just this week, discovered a crack in the frame that killed the bike :mad2:, but the shifters have been perfect. Very impressed with them so far. :thumbsup:
> 
> So now we wait out warranty evaluation and hopefully get a new frame.


Sorry to hear about the frame, but I'm heartened to hear your positive long term report on the shifters. When I looked at the cost of a new pair of brifters I seriously considered switching to an old school set of aero brake levers and 9 speed Dura Ace downtube shifters. I figured for about the same cost of the microshifts I would have a set of brake levers and shifters that were pretty much bomb proof. The retrogrouch in me was really torn over the increased utility of the brifters over their fragility.


----------



## dirttorpedo

So I've been riding them for about 4 months now and have sorted out the shifting ergonomics. I've been riding pretty much 100% in the rain and they've been fine so far. I swapped out my original standard width cinelli bar for a 46cm nitto noodle. Buddy didn't take the deraileurs so I guess I have a set of back ups or something to build up a new frame - can you say CX?


----------

